# sold my horse,trial advice.



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

Ive sold my horse and they are picking her up tommorow,they are having a 2 week trial and will pay me the money upfront some cash,some cheque.Has anyone done this before and did it work out ok??i did ask for whole payment in advance in cash which would be refunded if after 2 weeks she is unsuitable,but she said cant really get all that out bank,i did give her 3 days notice though.i will hold back passport and papers until all cleared.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

hi i wouldnt do that,
a friend done something simular to it and they never got the money and they disappeared with the horse.

i would say get all the money and then if after a couple of weeks they dont get on with the horse they could have a refund when you get the horse back.


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

They can arrange to get that amount of money within 3 days, I managed! Only problem is it is illegal to travel the horse without the passport.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

Maizie went today,gave her a sedative and she loaded without much drama,within 30 minutesLady turned up late and said"ive a terrible confession,i forgot my purse"of course i thought yeah right!!anyway all went fine,followed to new home and hubby took her to the banklovely pony club home,hope goes well,thanks for advice


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Good luck and I hope it works out for all involved!


----------



## shauna_sarim cornflake (Mar 26, 2008)

i wouldnt do that 

also i defonately would NOT accept check people give faulty ones and i would ask for money up front then if they dont ewant the horse you will give it back


----------

